# Fallout 3....shoud I or not?



## internetstalker (Sep 7, 2009)

I've had this game a while now and never really got round to playing it, mainly because I bought it at the same time as GTA IV and played that instead.

Anyway, I've nearly completed Hitman BM and was gonna sell Fallout and buy another game, should I just play Fallout3 or sell it??


----------



## tommers (Sep 7, 2009)

You know what?  I put "play it" but after I read that you haven't so far due to GTAfuckingIV and Hitman then i think you shouldn't.  You don't deserve it.


----------



## internetstalker (Sep 7, 2009)

tommers said:


> You know what?  I put "play it" but after I read that you haven't so far due to GTAfuckingIV and Hitman then i think you shouldn't.  You don't deserve it.



Ive only had my Xbox for 8-9 months and have been catching up on old games, don't hold it against me man!!

+ I have kids and playing time is spartan


----------



## tommers (Sep 7, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> Ive only had my Xbox for 8-9 months and have been catching up on old games, don't hold it against me man!!
> 
> + I have kids and playing time is spartan



All the more reason to spend it playing something great, rather than the 5th repeat of something 8 years old. 

It is a bit of a time eater though.


----------



## internetstalker (Sep 7, 2009)

tommers said:


> It is a bit of a time eater though.



thats the main reason I never really started TBH

GTA took up enough of my time and it still took me 6 months to complete.

Fallout 3 I'm sure I won't finish till next summer


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Sep 7, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> thats the main reason I never really started TBH
> 
> GTA took up enough of my time and it still took me 6 months to complete.
> 
> Fallout 3 I'm sure I won't finish till next summer



I great game but it took me about 100 hours to finish the main quest, with the add-ons I'm up to about 115 hours now


----------



## panzor (Sep 8, 2009)

Those who have to ask about Fallout 3 and not ready to experience the greatness that is Fallout 3


----------



## ohmyliver (Sep 8, 2009)

Dead Cat Bounce said:


> I great game but it took me about 100 hours to finish the main quest, with the add-ons I'm up to about 115 hours now



blimey, I did 2 plays (one fairly quick, the other getting all bobbleheads, visiting most places etc) in about 100 hours. The fast travel function is there for a reason .

However I've just started playing a third time as an evil character (blowing up megaton, selling the Wilks boy into slavery, etc..... 

my girlfriend still stands by her 'I'm never, ever, ever, ever buying you a computer game again' statement.  

OP, make sure you get the broken steel dlc for it...


----------



## bhamgeezer (Sep 8, 2009)

Dead Cat Bounce said:


> I great game but it took me about 100 hours to finish the main quest, with the add-ons I'm up to about 115 hours now



Seriously  I finished the storyline quest in my 1st sitting of the game which was probs about 8 hours long (this is testament to its immersivness tbh)...The side quests were the real time sink. It was abit like sci-fi oblivion really. I don't rate it's combat system, increased difficultly simply means that all enemies have more health, which doesn't really make it harder, merely take longer and be more boring. The real problem for me is it's and fpsrpg which seem to fall heavier on te rpg side to the extent where I might aswell play an rpg which doesn't have a new innovative combat system ripped straight off of dungeons and dragons...then again, its still better than most that crap that gets released so I still voted play it.


----------



## kained&able (Sep 8, 2009)

best game i have ever played. your a dick if you get rid.


dave


----------



## internetstalker (Sep 8, 2009)

OK everyone cheers,

I'll start it a fresh once Ive beaten the game I'm playing.

I did start playing it when I first got it, got as far a magatron, then got a bit stuck running round talking to people.


When I play it should I use the help of a walk through 

or 


just bumble through it

also 


any tips?


----------



## kained&able (Sep 8, 2009)

walk throughs don't really exist as you can do anything in any damn order you please.

took me ages to work out what to do in megaton at first as well though.

http://fallout.wikia.com/wiki/Portal:Fallout_3

is the best reference site i have found. Just fire it up when you get stuck or lost or bored and want somewhere new to explore. The game is huge. The first time i went through it i played about 80 hours and i reckon I missed half of it!

Decide early if you want to be a complete bastard in the game or not is my only advice. Other then that, play enjoy and love.


dave


----------



## revol68 (Sep 8, 2009)

Bestgame of 2008/09 by quite some distance, you won't regret it.


----------



## fen_boy (Sep 8, 2009)

I bought fallout 3, months ago and haven't started it either.


----------



## internetstalker (Sep 8, 2009)

fen_boy said:


> I bought fallout 3, months ago and haven't started it either.



*high five*


----------



## kained&able (Sep 8, 2009)

one person from cambridge(i think) one from northampton.

Inbreds just don't understand


dave


----------



## internetstalker (Sep 8, 2009)

kained&able said:


> one person from cambridge(i think) one from northampton.
> 
> Inbreds just don't understand
> 
> ...



you have a serious case of town envy there dave


----------



## kained&able (Sep 8, 2009)

just play fallout and you will soon understand why i have to diss you.

Not playing it is nothing to be proud of.

dave


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 8, 2009)

I'm playing it at the moment. It's a bit fucking slow...

Or maybe that's just me 

Plus I keep getting the fuck kicked out of me for being a blatant thief so have started saving it every three seconds now.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Sep 8, 2009)

You could also... not steal things.


----------



## kained&able (Sep 8, 2009)

or stop being a pussy and shoot them in the face and then steal from them.

dave


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Sep 8, 2009)

It's not really stealing if you take stuff from a dead person. It's looting.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 8, 2009)

i like the grenade in pocket trick


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 8, 2009)

I adore GTA IV and don't like Fallout 3.


----------



## kained&able (Sep 8, 2009)

FridgeMagnet said:


> It's not really stealing if you take stuff from a dead person. It's looting.



well yeah but then you dont have to bother upping your sneak stats much and can just kill everything in the face, which is much more fun.


dave


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 8, 2009)

FridgeMagnet said:


> You could also... not steal things.



You can take the boy out of the North...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 8, 2009)

I dunno it's a great game but I never got more than an hour or so in, just haven't had the time to really splurge on it...


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Sep 8, 2009)

The thing is about nicking stuff is that nobody's got anything worth stealing anyway. You break into some poor sod's secret hiding place and find that all he's been hiding away is an old tin of beans, some booze, maybe some drugs if you're lucky.

So, quite like the North then.


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 8, 2009)

FridgeMagnet said:


> The thing is about nicking stuff is that nobody's got anything worth stealing anyway. You break into some poor sod's secret hiding place and find that all he's been hiding away is an old tin of beans, some booze, maybe some drugs if you're lucky.
> 
> So, quite like the North then.





Well there is the armoury that I've managed to pick the lock to only to be instantly combusted by a floating robot that rants about communists.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 8, 2009)

Vintage Paw said:


> I adore GTA IV and don't like Fallout 3.


oh dear 

didn't get into fallout 3 then?


----------



## tommers (Sep 8, 2009)

Vintage Paw said:


> I adore GTA IV and don't like Fallout 3.



Really?  Are you joking?

GTA IV?  Have you played GTA 3, GTA : Vice City, GTA : San Andreas and GTA: ooh look there's the italian fat gangster, hey!  look there's a guy who's a bit like scarface... watch out for the stereotypical jamaican yardie, wha gwan indeed?

THEY'RE ALL THE FUCKING SAME!

Do you fear change or something?


----------



## revol68 (Sep 8, 2009)

Vintage Paw said:


> I adore GTA IV and don't like Fallout 3.



GTA IV is alright on the PC cos the graphics do the city justice and there isn't god awful pop up, however the actual game itself is quite dull, the same go from a to b and do this mechanism over and over again.

Fallout 3 is far superior to GTAIV in every way,  it would seem to me you are the games equivalent of someone who refuses to watch things with subtitles.


----------



## revol68 (Sep 8, 2009)

tommers said:


> Really?  Are you joking?
> 
> GTA IV?  Have you played GTA 3, GTA : Vice City, GTA : San Andreas and GTA: ooh look there's the italian fat gangster, hey!  look there's a guy who's a bit like scarface... watch out for the stereotypical jamaican yardie, wha gwan indeed?
> 
> ...



Yep, GTA has never been able to hold my attention for an entire game, I completed GTA 3 only because I spent £40 quid on it and had fuck all else to play. 

Now I have GTA4 on my PC and whilst it was cool for a bit the actual gameplay is the same dull as fuck drive for ages to engage in some very basic combat, or even worse having to fucking baby sit your cousin playing some shitty mini game.


----------



## fen_boy (Sep 9, 2009)

kained&able said:


> one person from cambridge(i think) one from northampton.
> 
> Inbreds just don't understand
> 
> ...



Spalding in Lincolnshire originally, now live in Ely. I'm not doing myself any favours here am I?


----------



## internetstalker (Sep 9, 2009)

tommers said:


> Really?  Are you joking?
> 
> GTA IV?  Have you played GTA 3, GTA : Vice City, GTA : San Andreas and GTA: ooh look there's the italian fat gangster, hey!  look there's a guy who's a bit like scarface... watch out for the stereotypical jamaican yardie, wha gwan indeed?
> 
> ...



For me personally

I never played any of the earlier GTA's so GTA IV was my first.

It did get a bit samey and was drawn out a bit too long

the graphics were awesome TBH.  Specially when I got my HDTV


----------



## tommers (Sep 9, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> For me personally
> 
> I never played any of the earlier GTA's so GTA IV was my first.
> 
> ...



hey, GTA3 was brilliant.  Like nothing else that had come before it, original, technically good.... great game.  I just get a bit annoyed when they then don't put the same effort in with all the followups and everybody gets sucked into the hype.

And I should have put some smilies into the post last night.


----------



## internetstalker (Sep 9, 2009)

tommers said:


> And I should have put some smilies into the post last night.



It's OK

It wasn't aimed at me


----------



## tommers (Sep 9, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> It's OK
> 
> It wasn't aimed at me



Oh don't.  I feel guilty now. 

Games should bring joy.  Not anger.


----------



## internetstalker (Sep 9, 2009)

tommers said:


> Oh don't.  I feel guilty now.
> 
> Games should bring joy.  Not anger.



Sit down, ave a cuppa tea

breathe


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 10, 2009)

lol - you don't like what I like wah wah wah.

Anyway, GTA IV is the 1st GTA game I've played since the first one on the original Playstation. In fact, it was the first game I played on the XBOX 360. In fact, it was the first console game I've played for years. I loved it. Yes, I'm certainly all about the fanboi hype.

I had no idea what kind of game I would like when I bought my XBOX. I got a range of games reflecting the type of game I'd played and enjoyed in the past. I bought racing games, fighting games, and some action adventure/rpg games. I've liked different incarnations of all in the past. It turns out that now I appear to really fucking love the format and gameplay of GTA IV and ME. This brings me joy. Not anger. It's a shame I don't get on with Fallout 3. I was totally up for loving it, having read everyone raving about it, and after loads of recs from others who thought I might like it. Oh well, I'll live.


----------



## fen_boy (Sep 13, 2009)

I've been signed off sick from work for a week by the doctors (bacterial lung infection that I've had for about 5 weeks it seems). I think it might be time to start playing this.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 13, 2009)

just finished for a 2nd time after a bout of sickness similarly. still very good and am tempted to go back thru playing as a bad man this time instead....


----------

